# South Carolina?



## SugarMagnolia83 (Jan 11, 2016)

I see a few threads asking about others in South Carolina, but nothing terribly recent...so, does anyone know of any support groups in upstate SC? Anyone else live here?


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

I live here but I hardly ever see anything about meetups XD


----------

